# Micro Denervation of Spermatic Cord



## cgallimore (Nov 15, 2010)

My provider performed a Micro Denervation of the Spermatic Cord for chronic testicular pain. I have done some research but have been unable to determine what CPT code to use. Does anyone have any ideas other than an unlisted code? 

Thanks,


----------

